# Damaged crosswalk mats pose hazards



## mark handler (Mar 3, 2014)

Damaged crosswalk mats pose hazards

Mar 03, 2014 6:09 AM PST

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/24865989/disabled-advocates-damaged-crosswalk-mats-pose-hazards

HONOLULU (HawaiiNewsNow) -







Blind pedestrian Richard Koja says ADA mats are supposed to help the disabled cross busy highways.

But the 54-year-old Pearl City resident says many of them in disrepair, creating hazards.

"The blind depend on being able to feel them if it just feels like a plaque they won't know it's a handicapped mat," he said.

ADA mats are those bright, bumpy warning surfaces on sidewalks and curbs that are used to alert visually impaired pedestrians that they are approaching a street, stairway or curb cut.

The problem is that several mats along the state highways on Oahu are under such disrepair that they pose hazards not just for the handicapped but also for able-bodied pedestrians.

"There's one on Kamehameha Highway at Meheula (in Mililani) that is in disrepair ... and on the other side of the street people are entering into the crosswalk there's another one with the flaps broken," Cox said.

"There's another one on Kanuku Street on Kamehameha Highway in the Pearl City area, on the slope it's buckled."

The state Department of Transportation handles the upkeep of properties along state highways. But Cox says the state has placed a low priority on the work on these ADA mats.

"The agency is not getting aggressive enough ... in adequately addressing, installing, monitoring and maintaining these ADA pads," he said.

A DOT spokeswoman said the department plans to follow up on the complaints.

But some of the damaged mats like along the rail transit route in Pearl City, which is now under city jurisdiction.

And some disabled advocates worry that the new layer of bureaucracy will add even more delays to the necessary fixes.

Copyright 2014 Hawaii News Now. All rights reserved.


----------



## Darren Emery (Mar 3, 2014)

I have tripped on this type of matt near the front door of one of our local coffee shops more than once.  It is elevated about 1.5" at the front lip.  My wife and I mentioned to the store manager that they should really consider fixing this asap.  The duct tape they keep putting down doesn't seem to solve the problem.

When I first started seeing these installed - I thought they were a great solution.  Now I'm not so sure...


----------



## mark handler (Mar 3, 2014)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> When I first started seeing these installed - I thought they were a great solution.  Now I'm not so sure...


Some are embedded in the concrete, others are peal and stick. the  embedded type work better in poor climates, but are more difficult to install...


----------



## conarb (Mar 3, 2014)

Whatever happened to the grooves the cement finishers cut when they poured the ramps?  Did they go the way of the high toilets?  I've seen situations here where they have both.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 3, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to the grooves the cement finishers cut when they poured the ramps?  Did they go the way of the high toilets?  I've seen situations here where they have both.


It was found the groves on the ramps cannot be felt by the sight impaired. they are still required "around" the perimeter of the ramp.


----------



## conarb (Mar 3, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> It was found the groves on the ramps cannot be felt by the sight impaired. they are still required "around" the perimeter of the ramp.


Mark:

Who changed the regulations?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 3, 2014)

Access Board (required by Congress to Write the accessibility Standards), Federal highway administration  and State Governments

Start with this:

http://www.access-board.gov/guidelines-and-standards/streets-sidewalks/public-rights-of-way/guidance-and-research/visual-detection-of-detectable-warning-materials

Not the DOJ. The DOJ does not write the Standards, they enforce them. No Holder conspiracy here.


----------



## conarb (Mar 3, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Access Board (required by Congress to Write the accessibility Standards), Federal highway administration  and State Governments


  In our case when the unelected bureaucrats in the Access Board change a regulation does California have a similar board to automatically change it's codes?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 3, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> In our case when the unelected bureaucrats in the Access Board change a regulation does California have a similar board to automatically change it's codes?


As empowered by congress. we don't want congress, your elected officials, just look at your health care act......by congress.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 3, 2014)

a camel is a horse designed by congress (committee)

I don't want congress to write any standards. Cars? Medical Care? Drugs? Building Codes?


----------



## conarb (Mar 3, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> a camel is a horse designed by congress (committee)I don't want congress to write any standards. Cars? Medical Care? Drugs? Building Codes?


Mark:

I agree, but there has to be a better way, just look at the disasters we see when the building codes are bought by manufacturers (witness the fire sprinkler debacle), or environmental groups (witness the Green and Energy Codes).

As to California you didn't respond to my question, does California automatically respond to the Access Board changes in regulations?  What Board in California handles this, Building Standards itself?  Do they respond immediately or are we left with yet another conflict between state and federal regulations?  At law Federal regulations superceded state statutes and regulations when there is a conflict, seems like the states should wipe their slates clean on this and then there is only one set of regulations to apply.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Mar 3, 2014)

The only "good" ones, and I use that term loosely, are the segmented pavers. At least they don't turn into insidious traps.

The mats HAD to be one of those things lobbied by a manufacturer.

Brent.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 3, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> Mark:I agree, but there has to be a better way, just look at the disasters we see when the building codes are bought by manufacturers (witness the fire sprinkler debacle), or environmental groups (witness the Green and Energy Codes).
> 
> As to California you didn't respond to my question, does California automatically respond to the Access Board changes in regulations?  What Board in California handles this, Building Standards itself?  Do they respond immediately or are we left with yet another conflict between state and federal regulations?  At law Federal regulations superceded state statutes and regulations when there is a conflict, seems like the states should wipe their slates clean on this and then there is only one set of regulations to apply.


Office of the State Architect is empowered by our State Assembly and State Senate to create the CA accessibility regulations


----------



## nitramnaed (Mar 4, 2014)

Up here in the Great White North the steel imbedded plates have been working quite well.  But of course the only entity installing them are governments state/local.  Here in the City of Minneapolis the new curb cuts have been severely chastised by whom?  Roller Bladers:

View attachment 1020


*Minneapolis' New Sidewalk RampsSome time in recent years, Minneapolis changed the texture of the ramp in their sidewalk cuts. The above photo is an example of what the city is using these days. I happened to grab this photo at 46th Ave S & Lake St E but I’ve seen them used throughout the city in areas with new streets and curbs.Before using this style, the ramp down to the street from sidewalk height was relatively smooth. In some cases, it was poured concrete. In others, it was a slightly rough surface made up of small rocks.So, why is the new version with golf ball sized pimples lame? Because it’s difficult to rollerblade over. Small wheels and big bumps don’t mix.This is particularly problematic on the Northern section of the Grand Rounds. Over the weekend, Carly and I looped from the Stone Arch bridge up past the U of MN, Diagonal Trail, Stinson, St. Anthony, Weber, Victory Memorial, and Wirth Parkways, then back on the Cedar Lake trail on blades.The new Grand Rounds paths are awesome . . . with one exception. Every road crossing sucks on rollerblades because you have to deal with two of these bumpy sidewalk cuts. Frankly, for most rollerbladers, it’s enough to make the otherwise awesome paths unusable.I imagine there were some decent reasons for the change to this particular surface. If you know, I’d love to hear it.*
View attachment 1020


/monthly_2014_03/3626975113_bcd2e47854.jpg.8b93e470a549c18da9f53a6b674e3d75.jpg


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 4, 2014)

Another problem shown in the photo that should be addressed is the orientation tends to lead  pedestrians and ramp users towards the center of the intersection and outside of the cross walk.   This was another oversight (no pun intended).

Problem with grooves was they filled with debris,  corrode and tripped certain types of shoes, other wheels,  dog nails,  etc.

Soon may come a day mobile devices will communicate traffic signals and directions for the users by voice commands but the requirements for these tactile devices will probably never go away.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 4, 2014)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Another problem shown in the photo that should be addressed is the orientation tends to lead  pedestrians and ramp users towards the center of the intersection and outside of the cross walk.


Allowed.  . . .


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 4, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Allowed. . . .


Yes, poor choice of words of words on my part but it is bad pratice where pedestrian safety is of concern.  Where if this was an accessible route requirement in the building code would it be considered as the same circular path?


----------

